# Anyone tried the Energizer 29HM batteries at Sam's?



## talonts (Apr 11, 2008)

When checking out the size of the Energizer EGC2 6V golf cart batteries (Interstate U2200 equivalent) at Sam's Club, and realizing I doubt I can cram 4 into my riding mower, I saw a 12V Energizer that looks interesting.

Energizer 29HM Marine/RV battery (quasi-deep cycle?), Res Cap 210, 125AH, 13"Lx7"Wx9.5"H, $72.82

This battery is only a little bit bigger than an Optima Yellow Top, the RC is nearly *double*, and the price is less than *half*.

I'll be running the riding mower at 24V, and it looks like the 6V golfcart batteries are out, so I'm thinking that these 29HMs might be a good first try, assuming they even fit (still waiting on motor to arrive to place everything and know my total room available). Along with their pretty high AH (for a 12V), they're *dirt cheap*, which is good for a project where I'm trying to save money.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

That's the same kind of battery I am looking at, except I saw the Everstart version. I haven't made it out to Sam's yet, so I don't know the pricing, but from what I can tell it appears to be a decent battery. (At least from a trolling point of view.) I am going to be using 8 of them in my Civic, so my next step is to take a trip to the local Walmart, Sam's Club, Costco and BJ's Wholesale to see who has what for what prices.


----------



## talonts (Apr 11, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> That's the same kind of battery I am looking at, except I saw the Everstart version. I haven't made it out to Sam's yet, so I don't know the pricing, but from what I can tell it appears to be a decent battery. (At least from a trolling point of view.) I am going to be using 8 of them in my Civic, so my next step is to take a trip to the local Walmart, Sam's Club, Costco and BJ's Wholesale to see who has what for what prices.


My Sam's had it for $72.82, as I noted. Sam's are _usually_ pretty consistent, so yours should be similar.

Walmarts can be all over the map, though. I'll be checking one today, but your local pricing could be very different (for example, 45 ACP Blazer Brass ammo is $14.75 at all but one local Walmart - at that one, it is $10.99, quite a difference).

No Costco here, *yet*. Hopefully one coming soon. No BJ's anywhere in FL that I know of.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

I have an everstart marine battery I got to run a wench a few years ago . never used that much but I still have it . The only thing that I have read about marine batteries is they wont cycle well . When I first started thinking about an EV project , that was the first battery I thought of . I read a Consumer Reports several years ago that rated their auto batteries very well because they actually produced the cca that they claimed . And the price is one of the lowest for that size battery. Needless to say I own 4 Everstart batteries now and buy them for the shop trucks to . Johnson controls makes them I think . J.W.


----------



## Da_Fish (Apr 28, 2008)

It was my understanding that you wont get the range or life out of a standard car battery or the Marine batteries.  It is my understanding that this is why most people choose to use the 6 volt flooded lead batteries still. The NiMH batteries tend to develop charge memories and the newer Lithium batteries are pricey and hard to get but have the best ranges, life, and charge cycles.

Now I am just starting my research so if anyone has more or better info here is the place to add it!!


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Da_Fish said:


> It was my understanding that you wont get the range or life out of a standard car battery or the Marine batteries.  It is my understanding that this is why most people choose to use the 6 volt flooded lead batteries still. The NiMH batteries tend to develop charge memories and the newer Lithium batteries are pricey and hard to get but have the best ranges, life, and charge cycles.
> 
> Now I am just starting my research so if anyone has more or better info here is the place to add it!!


 
Yes, starting battereis are BAD and Marine batteries are OK, but not great. The trick is when looking at the battery, check the label. If its a group 27 battery and says 27DP, then its a Dual Purpose (AKA Marine) battery. If it says 27DC, then it's a true deep cycle. The Walmart MAXX29 that I found is actually a 29DC, so it claims to be a true deep cycle. There was also a 29DP model next too it with a slightly different label, so they are quite sneaky in labeling these batteries. Late spring is a great time to buy batteries because they are always getting fresh pallets in with the good deep cycle for all the people getting their boats ready. I just can't wait to see their faces when I buy 8 of them.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll go check and see what mine is labeled ......J.W.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

Dang ! mine says mb......... J.W.


----------



## MrCrabs (Mar 7, 2008)

Da_Fish said:


> The NiMH batteries tend to develop charge memories and the newer Lithium batteries are pricey and hard to get but have the best ranges, life, and charge cycles.


I dont think NiMH have memory. If you don't charge them properly they can suffer voltage depression, which is where the voltage drops very early in the discharge cycle, but they still have plenty of capacity left. The problem is most devices sense the voltage drop and think the batteries are dead


----------



## talonts (Apr 11, 2008)

talonts said:


> Energizer 29HM Marine/RV battery (quasi-deep cycle?), Res Cap 210, 125AH, 13"Lx7"Wx9.5"H, $72.82
> 
> This battery is only a little bit bigger than an Optima Yellow Top, the RC is nearly *double*, and the price is less than *half*.


I was at Sam's today, so I checked out the catalog for all the batteries, and they actually list the 29HM as a Deep Cycle - the *only* DC batteries listed in their catalog were the 24DC, 27DC, 29HM, and the Optima Blue Top 34DC.

So it looks like they consider it a true DC battery. I sure hope I can fit 2 of them, or the 27DC.


----------

